Ask HN: Best solution for off-grid Internet access? - philippnagel
======
thebigspacefuck
You can use cellular networks or satellite(Exede/HughesNet). With the
cellular, you will get less bandwidth, but lower latency. Exede and Hughes
satellites are in geosynchronous orbit so you will have ~700 ms latency, but
higher throughput and higher data caps.

------
mod
I've used both satellite and cellular options. I highly recommend cellular
unless you have a specific reason why satellite would be better.

Both will make you pay a lot for additional bandwidth, though. I don't think
anyone has "truly unlimited" anymore.

~~~
atomical
If you run your connection through a VPN it can be unlimited. I use 200-300
gigs a month through T-Mobile.

~~~
ApolloRising
What does your VPN have to do with data consumption?

~~~
atomical
It allows you to get around the tethering limit and use unlimited data.
T-Mobile inspects packets to determine regular phone usage vs tethering.

------
bwackwat
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_Internet_access](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_Internet_access)

